# Общий раздел > Чувства > Брак, семья, дети >  5 кризисов семейной жизни. Как их преодолеть?

## Irina

*5 кризисов семейной жизни. Как их преодолеть?*

Согласно исследованиям социологов и семейных консультантов, каждая семья проходит несколько этапов развития, и переход с одного на другой, как правило, сопровождается кризисом. Принято считать, что к осложнениям в семейной жизни прежде всего приводят бытовые трудности. Но, кроме быта, существует масса причин, способных спровоцировать кризис в семье, на любом этапе ее существования. Во-первых, проблемы в семейной жизни могут начаться тогда, когда один из супругов переживает свой собственный психологический кризис, например, кризис среднего возраста. Пересматривая свою жизнь, чувствуя неудовлетворенность собой, человек решает все изменить, в том числе и свою семейную жизнь.

Во-вторых, любое из перечисленных далее событий влечет изменения в семейном укладе. Например, рождение ребенка, а также такие жизненные вехи, как поступление ребенка в школу, переходный возраст чада, уход из родительской семьи. Кроме того, причиной кризиса для супругов становятся сложности на работе, проблемы во взаимоотношениях с родственниками, изменение материального положения (как в сторону его ухудшения, так и в сторону улучшения), переезд семьи в другой город или страну. И, конечно, более серьезные стресс-факторы - тяжелые болезни, смерти, войны, потеря работы, рождение неполноценных детей.

*8 опасных симптомов:*

1. Уменьшается стремление супругов к интимной близости.
2. Супруги больше не стремятся нравиться друг другу.
3. Все вопросы, связанные с воспитанием детей, провоцируют ссоры и взаимные упреки.
4. Супруги не имеют одинакового мнения по поводу большинства значимых для них вопросов (отношения с родными и друзьями, планы на будущее, распределение доходов семьи и прочее).
5. Муж и жена плохо понимают (или вообще не понимают) чувства друг друга.
6. Почти все поступки и слова партнера вызывают раздражение.
7. Один из супругов считает, что вынужден все время уступать желаниям и мнению другого.
8. Нет потребности делиться с партнером своими проблемами и радостями.


*Только не взрывайтесь!*

Психологи условно выделяют несколько наиболее взрывоопасных возрастов семьи. По статистике, около половины всех заключенных браков распадается после первого года совместной жизни. Новоиспеченные супруги не выдерживают испытания «бытом». Разногласия могут касаться распределения обязанностей, нежелания партнеров изменять свои привычки.
Следующий критический возраст для семьи - первые 3-5 лет брака. Именно в это время чаще всего в семье появляются дети, а супруги озабочены обустройством отдельного жилья и своими профессиональными проблемами, карьерным ростом. Физическое и нервное напряжение вызывают отчуждение и непонимание между мужем и женой. В этот период романтическая влюбленность перерождается в супружескую дружбу - супруги теперь соратники, а не пылкие влюбленные.


Через 7-9 лет совместной жизни может наступить очередной кризис, связанный с таким явлением, как привыкание. Жизнь более-менее стабилизировалась, дети подросли. Нередко супруги испытывают разочарование, сравнивая реальность с тем, какой она представлялась несколько лет назад в мечтах. Супругам начинает казаться, что теперь всю жизнь будет одно и то же, хочется чего-то нового, необычного, свежих ощущений.


Проходит время, и, если муж и жена все еще вместе, через 16-20 лет брака возможен еще один житейский риф. Он усугубляется кризисом среднего возраста одного из супругов. Появляется пугающее ощущение, что все уже достигнуто, все свершилось, и в личностной, и в профессиональной сфере.


Зарубежные социологи в этот период называют еще один кризисный период в жизни семьи: когда ее покидают взрослые дети. Супруги лишаются своей главной «ведущей» деятельности - воспитания детей. Они должны вновь научиться жить вдвоем. А женщины, занимавшиеся исключительно детьми и домом, нуждаются в обретении новых жизненных задач. Для нашей культуры эта сторона кризиса менее актуальна: нередко взрослые дети остаются жить с родителями. Кроме того, в большинстве случаев родители принимают активное участие в семейной жизни своих детей, занимаясь воспитанием внуков.

*Не было бы счастья...*

Нередко то, что для одной семьи становится «камнем преткновения», вызывая кризис в отношениях, другую семью, наоборот, сплачивает.

*Искусство прощать*

Важно не только научиться просить прощения, но и принимать извинения. Опасно «дуться» на партнера по нескольку дней, заставляя его чувствовать себя виноватым - в конце концов это надоест. Если вы не готовы к перемирию, скажите об этом прямо: «Ты знаешь, мне надо время, чтобы остыть, успокоиться».

*Без общения ничего не получится*

Семейный кризис - это прежде всего кризис общения. Более 80% семейных пар, обращающихся за психологической помощью, жалуются на сложности в общении между собой. Тогда как проблемы с детьми и их воспитанием, сексуальные или финансовые сложности являются причиной семей- ного кризиса только в 40% случаев.

*Ищите компромисс*

Если между супругами сложились близкие отношения, если они любят друг друга, то есть уважают, ценят, прислушиваются к мнению другого, то любой конфликт - это всего лишь часть их совместного стремления к взаимопониманию.

*Фактор №1*
Известно, что рождение ребенка с целью «удержать» супруга не способствует прочности отношений, а, наоборот, скорее ускоряет ее распад. Однако дети все же способны «цементировать» отношения - занимаясь их проблемами, супруги могут отодвинуть на второй план собственные конфликты, заключить перемирие. Но, когда чада вырастают, становятся самостоятельными, родители опять остаются один на один со своими противоречиями, практически разучившись общаться между собой. К сожалению, нередки случаи, когда в находящейся на грани развода семье ребенок вдруг начинает часто болеть или с ним постоянно происходят неприятности. Таким образом он бессознательно «протестует» против распада брака мамы и папы, привлекая к себе внимание родителей. Это, по мнению психологов, слишком высокая цена выхода семьи из кризиса. Бывает, что, узнав о том, что им вскоре предстоит стать родителями, супруги, находящиеся на грани разрыва, решают, что это еще один шанс наладить отношения. И многим это удается.

*Фактор №2*
Среди факторов риска для семейной жизни называют и ранние браки. Их считают непрочными, потому что молодым супругам приходится решать слишком много проблем: бытовых, профессиональных, материальных. А вот бракам между людьми, уже «твердо стоящими на ногах», прочат долгое существование. Однако тем, кто долго жил холостяцкой жизнью, может быть, еще сложнее изменить свой привычный образ жизни, подстраиваться под кого-то другого. И, наоборот, в ранних браках адаптация к жизненным изменениям и взаимная «притирка» с партнером проходит легче благодаря психологической гибкости, свойственной молодым людям.

*Фактор №3*
Большинство считает, что семья, вынужденная постоянно преодолевать трудности, чаще всего «ломается», не выдерживая груза проблем. Но для некоторых причиной семейных кризисов является... «застой», обыденность, скука, тогда как трудности только сближают супругов. Стабильность и размеренность жизни провоцируют кризис.

Милые бранятся, только тешатсяУзнаваемая ситуация: обиженная жена встречает мужа ледяным молчанием. Она ждет, что он телепатически прочитает ее мысли, поймет степень своей вины и будет ее замаливать. Однако в 98% случаев ей придется переживать обиду одной (муж так и не поймет, почему супруга обижена). А невысказанная обида будет по-скорпионьи «жалить» переживающую женщину. Говорят ведь, что «обижаться - это наказывать себя за чужие ошибки».
Лучше - ссориться, советуют психологи. Но, чтобы ссора не переросла в банальный скандал, конфликтологи выработали ряд правил:
*
Не оскорбляйте партнера.
*
Обвиняя в чем-то супруга, избегайте обобщений: «Ты всегда...». Лучше говорите о себе: «Мне обидно и грустно проводить каждый выходной в одиночестве».

Не критикуйте супруга на людях. Одна моя знакомая, выросшая в чудесной семье, вспоминала: «Мама могла до хрипоты спорить с папой наедине, но на людях неизменно принимала его сторону».

Руководствуйтесь «золотым правилом»: «Не говори другим того, чего не хочешь, чтобы сказали тебе».

Ставьте себя на место партнера. Например, муж не спешит после работы домой и мало времени проводит с ребенком. А может, вы часто упрекаете его? Или слишком строго контролируете общение мужа с малышом, подвергая критике игры и выбранные для чтения книги?

Старайтесь избегать заведомо конфликтные темы, такие, как политика, религия и т.д., особенно если у вас разные точки зрения.

И - пишите письма. Так мы избегаем бурной ссоры, лучше понимаем свои чувства и - главное - выплескиваем негативную энергию на бумагу.

*Ваше личное пространство*

И дома у каждого из супругов должна быть зона, свободная от влияния другого. Для этого даже необязательно уходить из квартиры. Просто у каждого из супругов должно быть место, где он сможет уединиться: с книжкой, посмотреть любимый фильм, посидеть в тишине за компьютером.

*Посмотреть новыми глазами*

А может, стоит побывать с мужем там, где прошло его детство, пообщаться с теми, кто его любит таким, какой он есть? Тогда есть шанс увидеть новые для вас качества, достойные восхищения. Один знакомый рассказал, что заново влюбился в супругу, когда, заехав за ней на работу, стал свидетелем того, как виртуозно она сняла конфликтную ситуацию между подчиненными. У вашего мужа есть хобби? Проявите интерес. Посмотрите на него в ситуации, когда он успешен, увлечен. Это поможет вашему сердцу «вспомнить», что заставляло его учащенно биться несколько лет назад.

*Искусство уходить от стереотипов*

У вас с партнером очень разные увлечения, но нет никаких преград, чтобы, например, вместе ходить в бассейн или, скажем, на занятия бальными танцами. Главное - разрушить надоевшую за годы схему поведения. Иногда супругам полезно отдохнуть друг от друга, съездить, например, с друзьями на море. Не стоит пугаться такого желания - это вполне естественная потребность в смене впечатлений. Одно «но»: эта возможность должна быть доступна каждому из супругов.

*Кризис жанра? Добро пожаловать!*

Не стоит бояться кризиса. Многие семьи минуют их, не задумываясь и не подозревая, что это такое. Они просто, преодолевают возникшие трудности Успешное разрешение кризиса является залогом дальнейшего развития семьи и необходимым фактором эффективного проживания последующих стадий. Каждый кризис - это рывок вперед, выход за пределы старых отношений. Кризис в отношениях помогает супругам увидеть не только негативное, но и то ценное, что соединяет, связывает их. Между тем как расставание - это скорее последствие неправильно пройденного кризиса.

*Анализируй это!*

Еще один способ справиться с кризисом - обратиться к семейному консультанту. Многие, правда, считают, что задушевная беседа с мамой или подругой -вполне адекватная замена. Однако в родных и друзьях мы, скорее, найдем эмоциональную поддержку, но не способ решения проблемы.

Выбор за вами.

----------


## olimp7iadka

Дельная статья. Не в бровь, а в глаз.

----------

